# L1 Disaster Averted



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

On Friday morning I woke up to find a large puddle on the dining room floor underneath my L1 and next to the radiator. My first thought was "I hope it's the radiator" but unfortunately not. The tank was empty and further investigation with the panels off showed drips beneath the pump. I talked with Reiss online via the chat link on the Londinium website and via email. Reiss was super helpful in diagnosing the problem and pointing me to a how to link to change the pump.

New pump sourced and installed yesterday and the L1 is back to normal again - better in fact as the new pump is quieter. A miserable coffee free Easter was saved by being able to talk through the issue with Reiss and easily remove all of the panels allowing great access for me to make the repair myself.

I can't think of any other company where you would be able to contact the Managing Director/Chief Designer and receive direct support over a bank holiday weekend. All the more impressive as I am not the original purchaser.

The L1 not only makes fantastic coffee but really is designed and supported to allow end users to maintain and repair the machine with excellent support from Reiss. Top man.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

I should also add that the machine is 4 years old so not surprising that the pump needed replacing


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jollybean said:


> On Friday morning I woke up to find a large puddle on the dining room floor underneath my L1 and next to the radiator. My first thought was "I hope it's the radiator" but unfortunately not. The tank was empty and further investigation with the panels off showed drips beneath the pump. I talked with Reiss online via the chat link on the Londinium website and via email. Reiss was super helpful in diagnosing the problem and pointing me to a how to link to change the pump.
> 
> New pump sourced and installed yesterday and the L1 is back to normal again - better in fact as the new pump is quieter. A miserable coffee free Easter was saved by being able to talk through the issue with Reiss and easily remove all of the panels allowing great access for me to make the repair myself.
> 
> ...


Sounds like first class machine support reguardless of how many owners it's had.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

The website notes that lifetime support is provided for the Londiniums and Reiss certainly backs up that promise by his actions. Really fast replies to my queries


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

This is always good to hear. We've been working with Reiss for a good few years now and have enjoyed similar levels of responsiveness and support on the rare occasions when things go wrong or need fixing - his commitment to his own machines is admirable and rare to see. Of course it helps that the machines are well engineered and very simple in many respects - and parts are usually available within 24 hours. There isn't much that an average user couldn't fix themselves with a bit of help and support.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Couldn't agree more


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Considering he is on the other side of the world too this is top service.

Reiss is one of the best in the business for putting his money where his mouth is and never ever ever ever scrimps on quality.

Hats off - he's a top bloke


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

This happened to me about a year ago too, when my machine was about 4 years old. My experience was the same as yours, Reiss diagnosed the issue immediately, I ordered a replacement pump that came super quick via DHL, followed the instructions Reiss gave me and was back up and running very quickly.

Top service.


----------

